# Aragorns real name?



## Anamatar IV (Aug 22, 2002)

Is it Ellesar, estel, or aragorn?


----------



## Grond (Aug 22, 2002)

LOL..... they are all his real names. His given name was Aragorn son of Arathorn II. Heir of Isildur. He was prophesied to be the Elfstone, the renewer and was named Estel (which is hope in the tongue of his people) as an alias while he lived in Elrond's house at Imladris while he matured to manhood. He was also called Strider and that became the name of his house when he ascended to the throne of Gondor and Arnor. He was called King Aragorn Telcontar (which is Strider in the high tongue.) He was called other names by other peoples but he was born as the child Aragorn.


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 22, 2002)

Its not at all uncommon for people of High birth to have mutiple names. Look at Gandalf/Mithrander/Incanus. Or, for a more modern example. When King Edward abducated, it was his brother Duke Albert who became King George.

Funny lot that
RD


----------



## FREEDOM! (Aug 24, 2002)

Aragorn of course.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 24, 2002)

if i met him in person i wouldnt know what to call him. "Greetings aragorn, estel, elessar, elfstone, strider, Telcontar, strider, wingfoot, and umm... have i forgotten any?"


----------



## Darth Saruman (Aug 25, 2002)

Nrogara


----------



## Legolas (Aug 25, 2002)

i thought it was strider!i think its Aragon


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 25, 2002)

Thoronguil. 
In Gondor.


----------



## Gildor the Elf (Aug 25, 2002)

His name is King Elessar Telcontar.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 25, 2002)

itss all too confusing. If ur gonna change your name at least get rid of the old one. Like gollum tossed smeagol. Aragorn has like 10 at a time.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 25, 2002)

To quote the cop in the Man Who Knew Too Little (A Brittish cop with a great accent)... "I always wanted to do that..." 

A different name for whoever you met.

It confused me a bit at first, but it helps in poetry because he has a name to rhyme with everything!!!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 26, 2002)

i got it!how about...''the guy at the back of the bar''?


----------



## DGoeij (Aug 26, 2002)

I thinks that's how he's called in Ghân-buri-Ghân's language. 

Oh, and Elgee, I'm pretty sure that should be Thorongil.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey, I was gonna do the nitpicking!! Hmph. 

Maybe I should just list them all, to avoid confusion(NOTE: no particular order):

Aragorn
Elessar/Elfstone
Estel
Telcontar
Thorongil
Strider
Longshanks
Dúnadan
Isildur's Heir

..and perhaps more I can't come up with right now


----------



## Grond (Aug 26, 2002)

I have it from a *highly* informed source that Aragorn's real name is Ralph.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 26, 2002)

Really? I heard he changed it when Butterbur joked about his real name (Trevor) once too often.. Sensitive chap, this Strider..


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

dont forget eomer named him wingfoot.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey, Big D... Misspelling Tolkien names is my job. I'll never forget the Isulder show down... With Ourwen... Fraudo... Souran... Gandallf...


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 27, 2002)

*gnaws the table, and tries to keep his left eye from popping out*
Gah, Elgee, you are a bane to nitpickers!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 27, 2002)

You think I only torture nitpickers???


----------



## DGoeij (Aug 28, 2002)

Currently you are torturing everybody with that avatar of yours. That cat is following me around the room! Even when I hind behind my seat.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 28, 2002)

I KNOW!!! ISN'T SHE CUTE!!!

I love her... She is my best friend. I spend hours staring at her... pretty kitty... I have named her Angelina...


----------



## Grond (Aug 28, 2002)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhh!! Angelina Jolie!!! MEOWWWWW!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 28, 2002)

That wasn't exactly what I was thinking of... What were we talking about anyway??? Sigh... 

Well now that I've tortured D and Lan with my spelling and D with my avatar and made Grond start drooling, I think I may have doomed the thread.


----------



## Grond (Aug 28, 2002)

Woof! Woof!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 28, 2002)

Are you trying to make my avatar run up a tree or just discussing A.J.?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 28, 2002)

this is starting to get funny!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 28, 2002)

Did expect me to surpress myself for long?  Glad to entertain, Ana.

Do you like my avatar? It won't sit or stay, and it isn't Angelina Jolie, but I love it.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 28, 2002)

Well if it wouldn't sis or stay and is not A.J. what is it good for? (Besides torturing some honored members  (of this forum, that is))


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 28, 2002)

that cat looks so much like the ones you see in cat food comercial. too bad my cat is already old and fat and too lazy to catch mice!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 28, 2002)

My cat is about two. He is named Ivanhoe and he is white with black holstien spots... beautiful. 
They are good to obey. 
Dogs think they are human. Cats think they are gods.


----------



## DGoeij (Aug 29, 2002)

In a dutch saying it is: Dogs have masters, cats have a staff.
Basically the same I guess.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 29, 2002)

Awww, now that is the cutest thing I've ever seen.  
Now that we're on the subject of Avatars *grumblesidetracksgrumble* I'd just like to say that yours is probably the best I've seen on this forum, Anamatar.


----------



## DGoeij (Aug 29, 2002)

The list of all Aragorn's names is somewhere up there î. Anamar's avatar looks cool, but what is it?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 29, 2002)

A list posted by Yours Truly, I might add.. 
The av looks like a segment of a stained-glass window, or something like it.. Beautiful, though, isn't it?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 29, 2002)

actually i just started it by making a colorful design on paint. Then i played around with it on photoshop.


----------



## Windfola (Aug 29, 2002)

What???

Ralph???

RALPH??!!!

Aragorn's name is NOT "Ralph"...

It's Harold.

 

P.S. BTW, I love your avatar Kitty Cat, Elgee. But then, I love most ALL kitty Cats--except, perhaps the demon-possessed, schizophrenic types that love you one minute and shred your hide the next. (OUCH!)  

But, then, cats will be cats, won't they?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 29, 2002)

thats my cat all the way! Meows and rubs up against you when she needs to go out or get some food and the rest of the time is tearing skin off my feet.


----------



## DGoeij (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *A list posted by Yours Truly, I might add.. *



All bow before the mighty Lantarion! Lister of the Names of Aragorn, Bragger About Listing the Names of Aragorn, Carrier of Multiple Names, Mistaker of Photoshop for True Piece of Art!
And thou shall't not forget to vote for Him in the 'Most Evil Mod of the Month' pole next week.


----------



## Windfola (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey Ana...

Y'think maybe your cat and my friend's cat are related? I think I need a bodysuit of mithril whenever I'm around the beastie!  

Have a great one!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 30, 2002)

Evil mod of the week? Now I know what to do with Ciryaher once the mob catches him for deleting the Person above you thread...


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 30, 2002)

I just wanted to add that maybe the reason I am not regretting that my cat is not Angelina Jolie is because I am female... now if it were the guy who does the Fox Report on the Fox news network... Shepherd Smith... He's cute... He's funny... He isn't wearing a wedding ring... 

Some girls fall for musicians. Some girls fall for actors... me I fall for news casters.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 31, 2002)

I think my Shepherd Smith rant scared everyone off... Does that mean I own this thread now?!?!?!? horray....

Street lights, people, living just to find devotion...  

Elgee sings Journey and then Steven Curtis Chapman...

LA LA LA LA Live out loud...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 31, 2002)

is any one forgetting who started this thread? If anything it should be mine!  

Aragorn is his real name then. What do people call him when they see him on the street?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 31, 2002)

"Yo, Dune, wassup!" (from Dúnadan)
"Hey, S-man, how you doin'?" (from Strider)
"Tel, man, nice ta see ya again." (from Telcontar)

Etc. until insanity.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 31, 2002)

yeah but which one?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 31, 2002)

Personally I'd say "Hi, handsome, going my way?"


----------



## DGoeij (Sep 2, 2002)

I gues that depend who is meeting him. People from Bree call him Strider, in the household of Elrond he is known as the Dunadan, and his closer friends know his name biven to him by birth, Aragorn.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 2, 2002)

Don't forget Estel... ESTEL ESTEL!!!
Melt....
Elgee melts.


----------



## DGoeij (Sep 3, 2002)

Estel is the ' insiders' name, only used in the Secret Society for the Return of the Gondorian Royalty. You shouldn't use it in public.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 24, 2003)

*The names of Aragorn*

Has any one noticed that in the books Aragornn has like, 10 different names? Okay, maybe not 10, but more that 3! You have Aragorn, Strider, The name that he gets after he is crowned in the last book, ect. Can anyone remember any of the others? You can include names that people(not limiting to just humans, though) called him that where not name names. Like we would call someone a jerk or something like that. Got it?


----------



## Niniel (Apr 24, 2003)

> 'Aragorn son of Arathorn, chieftain of the Dúnedain of the Arnor, Captain of the Host of the West, bearer of the Star of the North, wielder of the Sword reforged, the Elfstone, Elessar of the line of Valandil, Isildur's son, Elendil's on of Númenor'


 as Faramir says. 
But there are also nicknames such as Longshanks, Stick-at-Naught and Wingfoot, and there is Estel, and Thorongil of course.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 26, 2003)

Gosh. . .You brought up this one again. . .I'd forgotten how fun it was. . .


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 27, 2003)

If you thought the final LoTR names are hard enough to remeber you should see HoME 6 and 7, the development of LoTR in which he had even more names. If I remeber correctly they are Ingold, Trotter, Tarkil and Elfstone and Tolkien keeps on changing it so it get VERY confusing....


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 27, 2003)

Grond said something about Angelina Jolie a while back...

She's super hot. If I were a guy or a girl who liked girls I'd be all about her.

*sigh* As it is I just wish I could look like her.

As for Aragorn, I'd call him, "Sexy" and be done with it.

It'd be great. I could follow him around as he gave orders for battle.

He'd be all, "Send out the reinforcements to the station in Osgiliath" and I'd be all, "Are you sure that's a good idea, Sexy?"

And then twirl his hair and do something with my tongue and lips to various parts of his neck, mouth, and general facial region.


----------



## Tur-nen (Apr 27, 2003)

yikes, i always wondered y i couldnt find my favorite threads and now i know y


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 27, 2003)

Why?


----------

